# ALDI Vitacat



## amelie (Nov 13, 2014)

Has anybody tried the Aldi Vitacat range? 

They have clumping litter 10kg for £1.79! That's good value.

They do a gourmet supreme range which is a paté style. I can't find the ingredients online though


----------



## lorien (Feb 18, 2014)

I really would advise against the litter! It seems good value but is awful stuff. It clumps like cement and actually broke one of my scoops! It doesn't last long because it clumps so awfully so is not the bargain it seems as you need to buy so much of it!
I did try the food once, and my cats actually ate it, but i was not sure the ingredients were that great. I now feed grain-free food so it doesn't meet this criteria for me. Someone else may be able to give you a better idea of the ingredients though!


----------



## zedder (Aug 21, 2013)

The litter is Ok tbh better than some of the big name ones at a fraction of the price clumps like concrete but that's the point of them isn't it the food mine would not eat the standard range but would the premium.


----------



## amelie (Nov 13, 2014)

Thanks guys. 

I was interested in the litter because it is so cheap but maybe I'll keep searching!
Betsy likes to play with and eat her litter sometimes so I can't get clumping for until she gets a bit bigger, using Catsan at the mo and it absolutely stinks!! :hand:


----------



## kategod (Feb 13, 2014)

Having tried cheap clumping litter I absolutely agree that it is a false economy. It needs replacing much more often, it doesn't cope well with nasty niffs, and is vile to clean. Not only does it stick to the scoop, it forms a cement-like layer over the floor of the litter tray which you virtually have to chisel off. Catsan litter used to be good but they have clearly changed it in some way. In my experience the best clumping litter is Oko - it forms beautiful light clumps (well, if a litter clump can be beautiful - you know what I mean!) and because these are so easy to remove I find that I only have to change the whole tray every 4-6 weeks (obviously I top it up on a weekly basis). It stays really fresh too - there is no smell at all. Although it isn't cheap a large bag lasts for weeks (and I have two cats and several litter trays). I did try a maize-based litter too which clumped well and also smelt lovely - but Henry saw it as a giant snacking opportunity. So best avoid that if your kitten does the same!


----------



## Katarzyna (Jan 10, 2017)

If you are interested in ingredients of Aldi Cat food, here is what I buy. They have more than 40% meat in the pouches! VERY good quality and such a low price! My Apollo loves it. I also use their clumping litter and it is fine for me! Apollo's favourite is the gravy blue and green version, he is not the biggest fan of the gold one.


----------



## OrientalSlave (Jan 26, 2012)

As do most foods, but the labelling is better on the pouches. It's still over 50% cereals.


----------

